# Any news new Meca disk?



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

Like the title says anyone heard if or when a new Meca disk is going to be used this year?


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I was told at Finals last year the disk was done, just waiting on the cover and artwork. I heard at a show a couple weeks ago it's not going to happen at all now. At this point, who the hell knows.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

The disk isnt dead, according to Steve(as of 10 days ago) the only thing they are waiting on is Arc and the art work still. Everything else is in place and ready to go.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah, I saw on the MECA forums that when its ready, it will be introduced alongside the current disk, and they will both be used for the remainder of the year.


----------

